# Riots and Tear Gas



## vindicated (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum, but not new to forums in general or survival. So, Hi!

Anywho, has anyone any knowledge of what EDC (every day carry) that would be effective against tear gas. Here is what I was thinking, but if I am wrong, let's discuss the best alternatives!!!

1) Pair of cheap swim goggles to protect eyes.
2) Small plastic bottle filled with vinegar to neutralize tear gas. One of those single shot liquor bottles would work. 
3) Bandanda.

You basically soak the bandana in the vinegar and secure to your mouth. All this can be tied up using a rubber band and will fit in your pocket. I started looking into this when that movie theatre shooting came about, this might be something we all want to tuck in our sock during outings.

My goal for you is, are there better alternatives, kits, etc that might work better especially in regards to the vinegar.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lemon juice/orange juice neutralizes capiscillin.
Good luck on CS or other synthetics, haven't tested that.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

The one time you need that gear is the one time that you don't have it. Best bet would be to get used to operating in CS gas. It sucks I hate it, but it may be possible to train yourself to be able to operate in a CS filled enviorment.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

What do you plan on doin' that you would be tear gassed? If you are in tear gas walk cross wind out of it.


----------



## vindicated (Apr 13, 2013)

That's my point. You never know. I live in Chicago. I could be on an outing where a riot starts over God knows what, and be caught in a tear gas situation. Also, as my post stated, remember the theatre shooting when the guy through tear gas? 

It's about having it and not needing, vs the alternative. I like to be prepared for any event. I guess you could call me paranoid.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I was forced to endure tear gas whille in the Navy. It can be handled several ways best way is close eyes, dawn gas mask, exhale to clear then breath normal


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

vindicated, good thread!
I could see anyone in an urban area wanting this info(and everyone else too). Riots can happen very quickly and if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time, too bad for you. I am hoping that others(smarter than I) will come forward with the info you requested.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I was at a prepper expo last month and they had these masks kinda like hospital masks that had eye shields on them. All the way around it was an adhesive that they claimed made an airtight seal even with light facial hair. I will see if I can find a link somewhere.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Anywho, has anyone any knowledge of what EDC (every day carry) that would be effective against tear gas.





> I live in Chicago.


A bus ticket to free America may be effective.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Found it.

http://readimask.com/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had fairly extensive exposure to CS while in the military, IMO the best way to deal with it is to avoid it!

Never found anything that was very effective in the way of protection except a mask, the goggles sound like a good idea though.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

8thDayStranger said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://readimask.com/


Thanks for this info, Stranger. Now that I've quoted it, I'll be able to find again.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tear gas isn't too bad. It dissapates quickly and if outside is rather ineffective. What you need to be more concerned about is pepper spray and pepper spray paintball rounds. They stick to you and once on you you don't want a mask on. The mask simply traps the particles in with you. The only way a mask is effective is if you put it on prior to engagement but that would give you time to escape instead. The best agent to get yourself clean from everything is milk. So just carry a couple of cartons around. And maybe a cookie or two. Just for the days you don't get smoked out.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

mojo4 said:


> Tear gas isn't too bad. It dissapates quickly and if outside is rather ineffective. What you need to be more concerned about is pepper spray and pepper spray paintball rounds. They stick to you and once on you you don't want a mask on. The mask simply traps the particles in with you. The only way a mask is effective is if you put it on prior to engagement but that would give you time to escape instead. The best agent to get yourself clean from everything is milk. So just carry a couple of cartons around. And maybe a cookie or two. Just for the days you don't get smoked out.


Baby shampoo with a little sugar mixed in is actually better than milk. And then lots of moving air. If you get hit good you'll burn for days.


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

As with a lot of things in life not everything affects ppl the same , I found out CS gas done dither me at all while in active service we was put to the test and as everyone else was snot filled mess I just stood there like nothing but poison ivy will put me straight in the hospital , so to be short find out first how CS gas works on you then go from there


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

tonedef said:


> As with a lot of things in life not everything affects ppl the same , I found out CS gas done dither me at all while in active service we was put to the test and as everyone else was snot filled mess I just stood there like nothing but poison ivy will put me straight in the hospital , so to be short find out first how CS gas works on you then go from there


I was a snot filled mess.


----------



## vindicated (Apr 13, 2013)

hiwall said:


> vindicated, good thread!
> I could see anyone in an urban area wanting this info(and everyone else too). Riots can happen very quickly and if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time, too bad for you. I am hoping that others(smarter than I) will come forward with the info you requested.


Thank you. This is an awesome forum. I am sad I did not not know about it before.



Sentry18 said:


> A bus ticket to free America may be effective.


Amen. :teehee:



8thDayStranger said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://readimask.com/


Thanks!!!


----------



## jennabarnky (Feb 21, 2013)

I have used the readimasks at the hospital I worked at before. They do work. When they fit you for them, they spray you with a colored and sweetened liquid to see if any leaks in and mine never did. I have zero experience with tear gas (whew... Thank goodness)  but I think it would work.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

mojo4 said:


> Tear gas isn't too bad. It dissapates quickly and if outside is rather ineffective. What you need to be more concerned about is pepper spray and pepper spray paintball rounds. They stick to you and once on you you don't want a mask on. The mask simply traps the particles in with you. The only way a mask is effective is if you put it on prior to engagement but that would give you time to escape instead. The best agent to get yourself clean from everything is milk. So just carry a couple of cartons around. And maybe a cookie or two. Just for the days you don't get smoked out.


*
DH put guys through the tear gas test in the military. He said there was a lot of throwing up and disorientation with tear gas. All I know about pepper spray is don't use soap, get a bar of Ivory. Right Sentry?*


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

jennabarnky said:


> I have used the readimasks at the hospital I worked at before. They do work. When they fit you for them, they spray you with a colored and sweetened liquid to see if any leaks in and mine never did. I have zero experience with tear gas (whew... Thank goodness)  but I think it would work.


*
Can the mask be reused, say twice or does the sticky wear off?*


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Dixie said:


> *
> DH put guys through the tear gas test in the military. He said there was a lot of throwing up and disorientation with tear gas. All I know about pepper spray is don't use soap, get a bar of Ivory. Right Sentry?*


Tear gas will clear you up real fast if you have a cold. You can't see, you can't breathe, or it feels like you can't breathe. You want to puke, it sucks. But its mostly mental.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Dixie said:


> Can the mask be reused, say twice or does the sticky wear off?


At the expo, the guy kept pulling his on and off. He said it was good for I think a hundred times on and off.


----------

